# Martin Archery Girl 2009 AT Calendar



## someonescop (Aug 12, 2005)

Oh my goodness.....lol NICE!

:shade::shade::shade::shade:


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

I always thought the month of October was a real pretty one.... 
Now I'm convinced it is...


----------



## deermaster (Feb 4, 2005)

lol, look at all the mebers currently viewing this thread!


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

Holy crap>>>>>Did you guys see November??the rut is on now..
Wheres the ole lady when i need her.....


----------



## X-NOCK (Oct 3, 2006)

November looks like a very nice month!:thumbs_up


----------



## buck-n-nuts (Feb 23, 2007)

September is my birthday and i am a Guitar Player..


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm turning to stone, lol.... seriously,,, great eye candy!!!


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

Almost makes ya wanna buy a Martin !!!!!!!


----------



## ChaseBaker (Jan 18, 2008)

November is the best month IMHO


----------



## GSPKurt (Sep 18, 2008)

Calendar? There's a calendar there? Where?


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

buck-n-nuts said:


> Holy crap>>>>>Did you guys see November??


November,Yeah buddy Jan, May, June & Aug. look like good months too.:tongue:


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice Calander , but I have only one Question. How it is with all Old bows and the same pics we have seen before? What about a NEW calander with New Martin Girl pics! :faint:


----------



## Old Crow (Oct 13, 2008)

Id have to go with January


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

*martin calendar*

January and February get my vote. Actually my desktop background used to be another picture of the woman shown in January. Very nice...


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

No need for wolf-whistles and high school wisecracks.

The calendar is tastefully done, but obviously not for the faint of heart or prudish zealots.

Nice job!


----------



## trheebs (Apr 3, 2003)

*Holy Crap!!!*

My birthday in Feb. has excellent representation. Very nice work on the calendar.


----------



## flutyflakes51 (Dec 6, 2006)

bowjunkie2 said:


> Almost makes ya wanna buy a Martin !!!!!!!


YUP....... Very nice indeed.....


----------



## hotfoot360 (Jul 30, 2008)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeetttttt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. October (Feb 15, 2003)

So who is that beautiful girl on January & May?


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Sweet


----------



## ryninger (Oct 15, 2008)

Lol, I must be growing older and appreciate refinement more. The only one I'd give a second look is Laura!


----------



## B&C Bones (Jan 15, 2007)

My Gosh, is Laura not what dreams are made out of!! I'm not a fainter but I think I'm goin Down


----------



## ram6256 (Jul 30, 2008)

*calender*

December is mine. Maturity does have it representation. Overall very nicely done.
Roy


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

B&C Bones said:


> ..... I'm not a fainter but I think I'm goin Down


:smile:


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

Martin make a really beautifull bows!!!

(Miss November )


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm in love....Ms. January is fine.
Laura too, but I've gotta thing for blondes.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Same pics as before.....

Laura is holding a new bow on the cover / April. That is the only page that caught my eye.


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

buck-n-nuts said:


> September is my birthday and i am a Guitar Player..


I agree!...It's ALL about September! :guitarist2:


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Excuse me ,Ill be right back!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

kingvjack said:


> I always thought the month of October was a real pretty one....
> Now I'm convinced it is...


+1 :thumb:


----------



## jjgsp (Sep 6, 2002)

*martin has done 
a great service to 
mankind*​


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

I need to get one>>>>>>>>>>:darkbeer:


----------



## Sith of Archery (Nov 5, 2008)

Whats wrong with the month of November ?

That is the month of the white-tail rut....Based on the pic, martin archery is well aware of that too!

if she turned around..im sure we would see a white tail (maybe a little taned)


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

Great idea in my eyes. Just had to download it.


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

I am glad people enjoy the calendar, keep your eyes open for a new Archery Talk and Martin Archery *newsletter*


----------



## HEARTBUSTER (Aug 10, 2007)

nice! thank you!


----------



## gobblinfool (Dec 6, 2004)

*just my thoughts*

So how do I get a few copies for the boys here in Iraq????


----------



## Reacher (Jul 30, 2004)

January - February.... I don't guess I noticed any months after that.


----------



## skywalker21 (Sep 19, 2008)

They look like nice people! That Laura is a BEAUTIFUL woman!


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Yep!!*



Joel C said:


> I agree!...It's ALL about September! :guitarist2:


One of my favorite months as well!! :thumb:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

...okay...so it's a slow day at the shop, time for new wall bling...THANK YOU Martin:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

tonite was the annual FEASTshoot at our local shop, shrimp, crab, wild turkey sandwiches, wings of all temperatures...you get the picture. Even an open bar with the GOOD-stuff:darkbeer:

the usual cohorts along with several newbies are gathered, flinging arrows on the 20 yard range. Tons of fun!!

I'm thinking I need to break out the NEW Martin Girl banner I just made....talk about a bunch of 'dumb-struck' guys...they ALL got bug-eyed

Funny part was.....first time I turned my back.....the banner disappeared....I hear it may surface at some shoot...we'll see. In the mean time...be on the lookout for a rogue banner featuring the Martin Girls....missing in action


----------



## hunter54 (Feb 18, 2003)

*Laura!*

She can really shoot too! She's even better in person! Some people might not know, but she's a Buffalo Bills Cheerleader too! A very talented young lady!


----------



## ruttnutt (Feb 1, 2007)

*Man...*



hunter54 said:


> She can really shoot too! She's even better in person! Some people might not know, but she's a Buffalo Bills Cheerleader too! A very talented young lady!


She's Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Lost or Found or just cant see*

MacGoo. Are you sure you lost the banner or are you just blind and cant see where you put it. Ha HA There are a lot of sticky fingers around the shoot tonight. There must have been over 20 shooters around that banner. I saw alot of smiles after seeing the Martin Bows on the banner. :smile: The word I heard, It might show at the barn. Check with OBT.


----------



## willyd5 (Jul 25, 2007)

The photographer is my old boss Greg Nielson. Kinda Cool!! ( not all photos are from greg)


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

OCTOBER reminds me of "YOU'LL SHOOT YOUR EYE OUT" or maybe "YOU'LL POKE YOUR EYE OUT" haha


----------



## 1DX (Aug 11, 2005)

Thats worth going to war over


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

How do I get one of those!!! 











Not the calendar, you [email protected]!:teeth:


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

kbrando said:


> Here is the Martin Archery Girl 2009 Calendar that you can download and or print. We will be putting together hunting version soon.
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> ...


September is still my favorite month to hunt *I Love you Martin girl LAURA!!!!!!!!!*

Oops, did I day that out loud while typing it? :zip: I think my wife heard me...I'm gonna go crawl under a rock.....eek!


I really do though love that MGirl!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Sweet Calendar indeed, I am loving the start of bowhunting in October and November! WOW! :grin:

Awesome Calendar Martin!! :wink:


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Claudia Christian - #13?


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

January:tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> tonite was the annual FEASTshoot at our local shop, shrimp, crab, wild turkey sandwiches, wings of all temperatures...you get the picture. Even an open bar with the GOOD-stuff:darkbeer:
> 
> the usual cohorts along with several newbies are gathered, flinging arrows on the 20 yard range. Tons of fun!!
> 
> ...





Firstmaxx said:


> MacGoo. Are you sure you lost the banner or are you just blind and cant see where you put it. Ha HA There are a lot of sticky fingers around the shoot tonight. There must have been over 20 shooters around that banner. I saw alot of smiles after seeing the Martin Bows on the banner. :smile: The word I heard, It might show at the barn. Check with OBT.


In my best Sergeant Hans Schultz voice:
"I know nothing, I see nothing, and I say nothing!"


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Hope she is at the ATA show this year. It will be my first trip there and she is on the list to meet.


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

Any way to get it as a desktop background for the computer? Maybe a month at a time?


----------



## andy stowe (Nov 9, 2007)

Just have to buy another martin bow.


----------



## igknighted (Jan 13, 2009)

They ALL look like beautiful people.


----------



## aerochris (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## elk country rp (Sep 5, 2005)

as if hosting AT wasn't enough...
i appreciate you Martin!


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Some were having trouble finding the calendars. We will be updating to a link and posting new on Archery History


----------



## bow duke ny (Oct 15, 2006)

Miss November WoW. Laura you are the bomb !!!!!!!!!!!!! And the reason I will be looking at the Alien!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

lnevett said:


> January:tongue:


thats my thoughts too!!:thumbs_up


----------



## NEstickslinger (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow! buy the way, was there any bows in that calender? I forgot to look. :tongue:


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Download is free


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

If anyone has ideas for additional calendars let us know


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

*I must confess =*

:mg: I just love this stuff !


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Swim suit edition?

:izza:



archeryhistory said:


> If anyone has ideas for additional calendars let us know


----------



## mtn. archer (Apr 2, 2005)

january is smokin!!!!! now thats how you get a mans attention hot women and nasty bows .


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

kingvjack said:


> I always thought the month of October was a real pretty one....
> Now I'm convinced it is...


Oh contrare 

November is the best month.


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

archeryhistory said:


> If anyone has ideas for additional calendars let us know


How can you improve perfection? :darkbeer:


----------



## BowTech One (Oct 10, 2008)

dougkellermann said:


> How can you improve perfection? :darkbeer:


by using custom martin bows in the calender also...


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

thanks for the calender. now i got to find one for real to hang.


----------



## Atchison (Apr 15, 2009)

fishcatcher said:


> thanks for the calender. now i got to find one for real to hang.


Yeah, where can I get one for the garage?


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

I knew I was looking forward to JUNE for some reason!!


----------



## GETMRUTN (Mar 5, 2009)

OH, November is the best!!!! THE RUT!!!! And my Birthday........:wink:


----------



## dougkellermann (Feb 16, 2009)

Do we have resumes/bios on the Martin Girls? :secret:

Miss December looks familiar. :darkbeer:


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

It sounds like some of you like the pics a little too much..


----------



## AZHOYTBOWHUNTER (Jul 3, 2008)

*Calander*

I think you all have been hunting to much! Ya after a long hunt most of those girls looks good! I like the thought but would like to see some less wrinkled women! They make me feal old! until I pan down......:darkbeer:


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Wheres Kate????!!!!!!!


----------



## grnxlt (Dec 19, 2006)

Oh my, November.......RUT is on


----------



## speterson57 (Jun 1, 2009)

They all look good to me, but I am fond of June


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

no.1 BigMan said:


> It sounds like some of you like the pics a little too much..


:mg: Jealous?


----------



## CashMoneyRugby (Feb 3, 2009)

hmmm.... i've got to talk Elite into making a calendar....


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

*Laura Desktop*

Thank you all for your appreciation, here is the first instalment of our desktop series. Offered in a variety of resolutions.
We will also post the downloads on Archery History, so keep an eye out for next months Desktop Calendar. 
Love any feedback you have to offer.


----------



## Obsession (Nov 11, 2003)

All are a beautiful inspiration to many!! :darkbeer: very nicely done!


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

thank you very much


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

We will have new calendars each month.


----------



## a1hoyt.ca (Feb 3, 2008)

*a1hoyt.ca*

I thought Christmas only came once a year.


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

lol


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks like it's going to be nippy in October this year.


----------



## MADNESS MAN (Feb 19, 2009)

bowjunkie2 said:


> almost makes ya wanna buy a martin !!!!!!!


bought one!!!!!!!


----------



## ArchrywAttitude (Mar 25, 2009)

MADNESS MAN said:


> bought one!!!!!!!


they are all hot...one of these days im gunna be in an archery calendar or magazine..u all just wait!


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Well we always have room for dedicated archers


----------



## ArchrywAttitude (Mar 25, 2009)

kbrando said:


> Well we always have room for dedicated archers


oh im didicated..im shootin a pse right now though so i dont think that the martin calendar would appreciate that..but then again no one has to know.:zip:


----------



## scottnorthwest (Mar 9, 2009)

Martin should make bows, they would get a lot of press with those calenders........:embara:


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

oh ya!!!!!!!!

:darkbeer:


----------



## dakeeler (Jun 10, 2009)

Must avert gaze, turning to salt.


----------



## Faxxxy (Jun 7, 2009)

someonescop said:


> Oh my goodness.....


Oh my Goddess!


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

July and August Desktop calendars are almost complete


----------



## aprewitt47 (Feb 16, 2006)

Very nice calendar


----------



## Nosdog2 (Sep 28, 2003)

All I can say is I am glad my birthday is in January!!! WOW!! Best month by far!!


----------



## scrapejuice (Dec 1, 2003)

Lordy I hate to see June is almost over!!!


----------



## popestev (May 4, 2007)

Funny thinkg, I never saw a single bow in the whole calandar.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

Download is free


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

bowjunkie2 said:


> Almost makes ya wanna buy a Martin !!!!!!!


 Yea, OK........




ram6256 said:


> December is mine. Maturity does have it representation. Overall very nicely done.
> Roy



Couldn't agree more Brother !


----------



## Toxmark (Aug 2, 2007)

Nice calendar. Any plans for a 2010 version?


----------



## kbrando (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## merc200 (Oct 23, 2005)

:eyebrows:


----------



## jimgalbr (Sep 26, 2005)

All I can say is 2009 looks to be a great year and the rest of the year looks awesome.



kbrando said:


> Here is the Martin Archery Girl 2009 Calendar that you can download and or print. We will be putting together hunting version soon.
> 
> Enjoy,


----------



## bartman3562 (Aug 7, 2005)

*old*

I can tell I'm getting old. I look at that face (june ) and what do I see after staring for 10 minutes? She couldn't see through that peep if she had too :sad:

I have to get out more. I think I will go look at some more pictures of Laura, maybe I will snap out of it.


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

We have had many requests for a printed Archery Talk calendar. It would take preorders of about 400 to make the run. We could take a poll or start a list.


----------



## terry williams (Mar 10, 2009)

I bet they have good personalities too


----------



## Toxmark (Aug 2, 2007)

Any news on the 2010 calendar?


----------



## JamesWest (Jan 25, 2010)

*dang*

with the exception of november (my Birth Month) the whole thing is just to tasteful for me hee hee:darkbeer:


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nice, but November is a bit much and seems out of place for this calendar. JMO, and I'm neither of those things that RecordKeeper has mentioned in his post on page 1. :wink:

As always, Laura "takes the cake"....the guitar pic is cool. Didn't know she was a Bills cheerleader. Good stuff.


----------



## dx2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Who dat? 

Need pic. :tongue:



Jaben620 said:


> Wheres Kate????!!!!!!!


----------



## hunt n freek (Sep 2, 2005)

wow great calender


----------



## lasportsman2 (Mar 18, 2009)

*Blond*

That BLOND makes the rest of the look REALLY "BAD"!!!!!.......WOW!!! SHE'S HOT!!!!


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco (Mar 26, 2010)

Laura Francese and Lisa Wilcox have definitely been very very good for Martin promotions. Well chosen representatives.


----------

